# Hydraulic Bike Kit



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Someone told me today you guys are out of cylinders? Is that true?


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Lol no got plenty in stock


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Someone told me today you guys are out of cylinders? Is that true?


They dont carry the mini 12" bike cylinders that sucks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

H0PSH0P said:


> Lol no got plenty in stock


All sizes? 12", 16" 20"?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Price on kit ?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Man those pumps are hard to make look good.


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Actually they're not hard too make look good block is steel so can be engraved,chromed,or painted the tank is a common size tube so can be easily replaced but people what things handed too them and don't want too put in no effort.


slo said:


> Man those pumps are hard to make look good.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

H0PSH0P said:


> Actually they're not hard too make look good block is steel so can be engraved,chromed,or painted the tank is a common size tube so can be easily replaced but people what things handed too them and don't want too put in no effort.


What Is Price On Kit


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

CoonrodsCustoms972 said:


> What Is Price On Kit


X2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> All sizes? 12", 16" 20"?



???


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

$599 shipped


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

H0PSH0P said:


> Actually they're not hard too make look good block is steel so can be engraved,chromed,or painted the tank is a common size tube so can be easily replaced but people what things handed too them and don't want too put in no effort.


ok, just not out the box good like the pro hoppers used to be...

they do want to put effort so they build lowriders. 

just saying.


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Hydraulic Bike Kit _







Hop Shop Hydraulics_ 
​


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

H0PSH0P said:


> $599 shipped



FUCK Exspensive.


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice ! What the beach cruisers 26" ?


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## DEANGELOS (Jul 3, 2020)

H0PSH0P said:


>


Bro I know this might be a old post but do you guys still sale this with single that replace area I wanted to at least use the cylinder like mike friend Valdez engraving who won 2018 Lowrider bike of the year. So do you make the kit anymore and if no how about a single cylinder I and the braided hose?


----------



## DEANGELOS (Jul 3, 2020)

Single cylinder like this


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

DEANGELOS said:


> Bro I know this might be a old post but do you guys still sale this with single that replace area I wanted to at least use the cylinder like mike friend Valdez engraving who won 2018 Lowrider bike of the year. So do you make the kit anymore and if no how about a single cylinder I and the braided hose?


They dont even make the duel cylinder set anymore. you would need a custom cylinder made.


----------



## ORionJones (Feb 26, 2021)

H0PSH0P said:


>


????? How much is this?


----------



## ORionJones (Feb 26, 2021)

?? How much is this?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

wonder if they still seling


----------

